# Meklē produktu? >  Alumīnija anodēšana

## tornislv

Foruma SEARCH veicu, gūgli arī. Vai tiešām LV vairs nav kantora, kas man ~1dm3 lielus 6 gab _a la Krell_ radiatorus mellus pataisītu? Uz LT jāved?

----------


## Andrejs

ja atradīsi - pastāsti ari man... Brīžiem liekas ka jādara pašam.
leiši: http://www.galvanta.lt/alumproclv.htm
kādreiz ari ši to darija -  hroms.lv

----------


## ansius

laikam slikti meklēji: http://www.bmwpower.lv/forum_topic.php?topic=20806 http://www.vizarts.lv/lv/l04.html

un gan jau ka ir vēl, pie tam cik zinu process nav tik grūts lai nevarētu to pats veikt.

----------


## tornislv

Bemberists manu apjomu nevar, vanna par mazu, chrome.lv pagājšnedēļ necēla ne mobilo, ne fiksēto telefonu, Dambis ir anodēšanu pievēris, atliek leiši, un vēl Bērzaunes ielā pie VEF viens kantoris.

----------


## Obsis

Man viens paziņa galvanizē mašīnām bampamperus. Rindā stāv veči. Man šķiet ka melnināt viņš arī var. Bet viņš baidās publicēt savu telefonu, tāpēc sadabū mani un savedīšu kopā.

----------


## juris90

Eu nu ja kārtīgi apskatīttos, tad pamanītu, ka jau ir pagājuši 5gadi, un es šaubos vai Uldis šo visu laiku gaida, kad varēs noanodēt mellus tos radiatorus.  ::

----------

